# Green Shallows... 80g/300L rimless frag/shallow



## williak (30 Nov 2017)

This aquarium build was began in mid 2017. It may seem like I'm playing catchup in these first few posts 
_
(My initial posts keep getting flagged as spam, trying to post so many links to catch the journal up to current. I will have to do multiple small posts to get back up to current date  )_

----

*Equipment*:

*Tank* : Deep Blue 80 gal. Rimless Frag aquarium (48" x 24" x 16")

*Stand* : See my build below 

-

*Lighting* : 
Vitaplant Hydroponic 4-bulb 4' T5
(2) 6500k and (1) Trulumen Flora 

*
Filter* : 
Eheim Pro4+ 350 Canister Filter
Uniclife W25 wavemaker


*CO2* : 
GLA Regulator
Rex Griggs Style Reactor 2" diameter, 30" length PVC

-----

*Plant list (last updated 4-19-2018)*

Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Blyxa Japonica
Bucephalandra 'Brownie Blue'
Bucephalandra 'Brownie Grande Red'
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne hudoroi
Cryptocoryne lutens
Cryptocoryne mioya
Cryptocoryne sri lanka
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘bronze'
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘green'
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘brown’
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
Lobelia Cardinals 'Small Form’

-----

Here are some progress pics of the stand

Basic framing began - all squared up










Extra supports and flooring build from 1x3s (nice rounded edges)









Red Mahogany Minwax stain...hand and cloth application









Stand is constructed of 2x4 douglas fir lumber... sanded down to 220 all over. I stained with Red Mahogany from Minwax, and sealed with 3 coats of water based satin polyurethane.


----------



## williak (30 Nov 2017)

I did some reinforcement to my floor joists. My house was constructed in 2000, so not old at all... However, I like to sleep better at night and not worry about cracking a floor joist and flooding my floors. So its overkill but I added a couple of jacks underneath the tank in my crawl space. I previously had a 50 gallon with 20 gallon sump here, so the weight difference from then to now, will be negligible.

I used Akron brand floor jacks from Lowes... Both can support a total of around 28,000 lbs lol

They each cost around $45





4x4 header spanning across the two supporting joists- right in the middle of the aquarium. The aquarium runs parallel with my floor joists.

I would have done supports on both sides of the aquarium, but due to heat ducts and gas line placement... I couldn't line up those areas properly so I went right in the middle. The floor has notably less "bounce" in this area now, feels almost like a concrete foundation underneath. I attached the jack plate to the 4x4 header with 3/8" x 2" lag bolts.





They are sitting on solid concrete footer blocks, on top of a 3/4" section of plywood just to help disperse the pressure across my vapor barrier (You can see in the picture what I mean by the less than ideal heating duct placement)





---

Stand finished after 3 coats of polyurethane, and put into place. Underlayment mat is from Lowes in the carpet section.


----------



## williak (30 Nov 2017)

Post filling...












----


Canopy Build







Assembly - pocket screws and wood glue


















My solution for fitting all the various LED strips.... 2 Beamswork and 1 left over Ecoexotic LED (so I can still get my light fade on/off with sunset features)







LOOOADED lol








-----


Lugged in about 125 lbs of *Black Diamond Blasting Grit*.

Fixture is hung.... both Beamswork in place. I used 1/8" stainless steel braided wire with crimped ferrules and stops.





I need to do some counter balancing work on the canopy, due to the 1x8 front panel and 1x4 rear panel. 1x4 rear panel used to allow more light penetration to the rear of the aquarium, as I ultimately plan to do an emersed set up across the back. I have it suspended about 24" above the substrate at this time.

-


----------



## Edvet (30 Nov 2017)

Looks solid
Make a same colored hide for the CO2?


----------



## williak (30 Nov 2017)

The intial 12 pots of crypt species and anubias, in addition to random other bits, spread out pretty well over the footprint, so I was way more pleased with it than I thought I would be. It's planted densely and once some roots develop, and new leaves start to sprout, it's going to get junglish real quick

-----

The initial planting list was as follows:


-Anubias (not sure of species yet, need to look up some pics)

-Bolbitis (species unknown)

-Cryptocoryne
-- Lutea
-- Spiralis
-- Tropica
-- Undulata
-- Wendtii Green
-- Wendtii Red
-- a couple of unknown assorted ones

-Java Fern Narrow Leaf

- Vallisneria Contortion





I also added the black background (black chalkboard cut to fit, from HomeDepot)


----------



## williak (30 Nov 2017)

Edvet said:


> Looks solid
> Make a same colored hide for the CO2?



Thank you!

Yes, that is actually an idea I've played with- especially considering I come home with a new cylinder every refill. I have also tried to consider working in some cable/wire storage with it too. Maybe a new project soon!


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Nov 2017)

Wow, you are really good. You must be a professional carpenter/builder, right?
It's possible to get away with an HOB on an 80 USG tank, but it isn't recommended generally.

Is that a Gibson, or maybe a Martin dreadnaught in post #3?

Cool!

Cheers,


----------



## williak (30 Nov 2017)

ceg4048 said:


> Wow, you are really good. You must be a professional carpenter/builder, right?
> It's possible to get away with an HOB on an 80 USG tank, but it isn't recommended generally.
> 
> Is that a Gibson, or maybe a Martin dreadnaught in post #3?
> ...



Thanks ceg4048!

I actually just build furniture as a hobby. Woodworking has been a hobby of mine for years, and I still have so much to learn. 

Yes I have proceeded wearily with the HOB on an 80 gal aquarium. I was very cautious with light levels the first few weeks, and kept the tank very clean. Overloaded with plants in the beginning. Using a couple of powerheads for water movement. I'm at about Week 6 now since planting, and things have done pretty well. I will continue to make these backdated posts for a bit until I'm caught up to current 

Oh wow, I wish lol I sold my Taylors and Martins years ago when I kind of got out of playing as a primary hobby. That is an older spanish classical guitar I was gifted by a friend. 

Thanks for checking out the post!


----------



## williak (4 Dec 2017)

Back update from October 30th. I"ll be caught up to current in the next few posts 

FTS from Monday, October 30th 2017

Weekly 60% WCs have rode through the first couple of weeks without any algae issues.

I added some cuttings from another aquarium - just stuck them in some random areas to see what can adjust and grow in the current lighting conditions. Hopefully a few will transition and accept my PAR values...

Added:
_Rotala green 
Rotala rotundafolia
Cabomba purple 
Lobelia cardinalis 'small form'
Ludwigia repens_

-All the _crypts, ferns, and anubias_ species are doing great. New leaves sprouting from the dirt, all healthy looking new growth. _JF narrow leaf_ rhizome is putting out hella leaves. Took enough JF plantlets from leafs to start 3 new tiny rocks, scattered them around in the back. The _Bolbitis_ is just kind of acting as a debris sponge - having to dust it daily. Never had that plant before so I am not seeing any fresh new growth, I'll see what happens. _Contortion Val_ spreading around in the back a bit now too.

-Minimal algae at this moment, although I know how quick things can swing on a new tank. Keeping any eye on some typical diatom algae on the substrate and glass.

-I am also getting some tannin staining from the spiderwood addition.

Added a little Odyssea $13 skimmer which worked great. I typed up a little review I will add in later on into the journal 

_(Rock was just there temporarily to weigh down the driftwood)_


-----


----------



## Dantrasy (5 Dec 2017)

Excellent build! Scape looks great. 2ft of depth is simply awesome.

Could you run the power cables up the hanger wire into the roof?

Or, easier option, get some nice braid and collect all the wire into one cable.


----------



## williak (5 Dec 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> Excellent build! Scape looks great. 2ft of depth is simply awesome.
> 
> Could you run the power cables up the hanger wire into the roof?
> 
> Or, easier option, get some nice braid and collect all the wire into one cable.



Thanks so much!

Yes lol the multiple LED wires were an eye sore. They have since been sorted as you'll see in some upcoming posts


----------



## williak (5 Dec 2017)

Day 31

Lights and CO2 continue on same routine. All LEDs on for 8 hours. One hour ramp up and ramp down with the Ecoexotic for sunrise/sunset lighting.

CO2 on 2 hours before LEDs.... Lights and CO2 turn off at same hour.

Ferts remain NilocG's Thrive Plus. 8 pumps at WC. Also adding 4 pumps mid week at this time since plant mass has began to increase. Will eventually go to 8 pumps on WC day and mid week, I believe.

60-70% WC every week.

-----

I also added a bit of stock to the tank from another existing aquarium of mine, and some new purchases

+ 20 Black Neons Tetras
+ 10 Pygmy Corys

From another tank of mine- came a larger peppered Cory, a single Tricolor Sword Platy, and some Amano shrimp. They've been around forever and just take them from tank to tank lol

-----











-
JF Narrow Leaf and Crypt. Spiralis






-
Red Wendtii






-
Lutea






-
Contortion Val, Lobelia Cardinal SmallForm, Crypt. Undulata, Bolbitis, Cabomba Purple, and Crypt. Tropica (in no order at all lol) There is some older BBA in the Lobelia from previous tank... letting it grow a bit then will top and throw away the older raggedy portion lol





-----


----------



## Kitalexander (7 Dec 2017)

This tanks gonna be amazing when it grows in, are you going for a jungle look?


----------



## williak (7 Dec 2017)

Kitalexander said:


> This tanks gonna be amazing when it grows in, are you going for a jungle look?



Thank you!

Yes I am. Going for that overgrown look with mainly nonstem type plants. Crypts ferns buces.... and a few random stems here and there just to see what works in my aquariums parameters. 

More updates coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (7 Dec 2017)

That's an insane build! Very inspiring indeed!!


----------



## williak (7 Dec 2017)

rebel said:


> That's an insane build! Very inspiring indeed!!



Thanks so much 

Next update this evening or tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williak (9 Dec 2017)

_(Back Update from 11/21/2017..)_

--

Day 39

-----

No major changes going on..

I trimmed the _Java Fern Narrow Leaf_ pretty considerably the other day; trimming off most of its longest leaves. They had become somewhat tattered and put off many plantlets.

_Crypt Spiralis_ is going all medusa in the back. Leaves swirling all over .

I have noticed most crypt species putting out, what I believe, are this parameter's leaves. Much of the old growth has died and been cut away, and the newer leaves are an entirely different look than what they came with from their old parameters.

_Crypt Lutea_ is getting some significant brown striping to the leaves, and over all darker.

_Red wendtii_ has really turned a deep rich purple at this time - was just green when I got it.

_Contortion Val_ is really putting out alot of runners and I see new leaves reaching for the surface daily.

The _Undulata_ and some unidentified crypt species are looking excellent as well. Healthy new algae free leaves.

One of the crypts, which was sold to me as _Tropica_, does not seem like _Tropica_ at all now. The leaves are developing a dark purple hue with a very hammered look.

-

Some plants coming and going - 

I removed the Anubias species from in front of the drift wood, wasn't feeling it anymore.

I have a little plant order in including some stems, buce, moss, a good few clumps of DHG, and another crypt. I'll be adding some pictures once those are planted and looking perky. 


-----


----------



## williak (14 Dec 2017)

Back Update from Late November 

---


Day 45...

Some plant changes 

Added some more Crypt Species ...

_+ Cryptocoryne Hudoroi
+ Cryptocoryne Mioya
+ Cryptocoryne Sri Lanka
+ Cryptocoryne Striolata
+ Cryptocoryne Wendtii Bronze
_

I also added a _Buce Brownie Grande Red_, and a _Buce Brownie Blue_. I really have no clue what I'm doing with these so I just attached them to a lower section of the driftwood.

Wrapped some _Cameron Moss_ around some upper driftwood limbs.

Some random stems of _Limno Aromatica, Rotala Bangladesh, Hygro Pinnafida_... I will see how these do in the aquarium. The Bangladesh has already perked up very well - nice new green tops. Waiting to see the Lim Aromatica and Pinnafida move or not.

I removed the Anubias as previously mentioned, and also the Bolbitis.

Oh, and I planted DHG all across the front. This could just be a place filler carpet. Once the aquarium has evolved a bit and grown in more, especially with new additions, I may decide to go with glosso, UG, or even microsword instead.

-

Planning to add some new stock soon.

I do want to add in some more _Black Neon Tetras_ to bulk up the school a bit. Total of 40 maybe.

However, I also want to have a large _Red Cherry Shrimp_ population in the aquarium. I am planning to place an order soon to get in some high quality RCS..

-----

Here are some recent pics... The quality on these is bit lacking, I feel, compared to previous weeks.

Christmas Tree up now so I'm dealing with even more glare    lol

Once these new plant species have rooted and perked up, I am going to take some good update FTS, etc. Thanks for looking!


----------



## williak (23 Dec 2017)

Update... (from 12-5-2017)

Just some pictures I never posted from back around Day 48 or so 

I'll be doing Day 60 update in a few days and will cover any recent changes, and do some plant updates.... also new coming stock changes...

Thanks for looking !


---


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Dec 2017)

Looking great


----------



## williak (24 Dec 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking great



Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (24 Dec 2017)

Fantastic.....great journal!
.......That's one sexy Co2 Cylinder


----------



## williak (25 Dec 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Fantastic.....great journal!
> .......That's some sexy Co2 Cylinder



Thanks so much!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (26 Dec 2017)

Indeed looking good!!! Fine woodworking skills  one day I would love to be able to build furniture as a hobby as well.


----------



## williak (26 Dec 2017)

Doubu said:


> Indeed looking good!!! Fine woodworking skills  one day I would love to be able to build furniture as a hobby as well.



Thanks very much. Woodworking is as big of a hobby for me, as aquariums. Absolutely love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williak (28 Dec 2017)

As I said I've been doing back updates to catch up to the aquarium currently. I'm going to combine a couple here so I can get up to current with next post 

------------------

*December 11th, 2017*

This will be more lengthy documentation post for my own tracking..

-

*I made a series of unfortunate changes lately and it has resulted in some BBA showing up on the wood and older leaves all across the aquarium. 

I have done some significant trimming of older affected leaves in the past few days, and did a larger 75% waterchange with significant siphoning of all detrius at plant bases and through the thicker areas of planting. *

-

So to cover the recent mistakes..

I was browsing through some old aquarium equipment in my garage (already a bad idea), and came across a powerhead that I had modified for CO2 use.

_Decided to remove my glass/ceramic diffuser and hook up the power head diffuser. Bad idea._

Two days later, BBA appearing all over the wood and older leaves of plants. So, I switched back to the ceramic/glass diffuser, which probably made it worse. Even more CO2 swings in those few days, but I wanted to just go back to what was working and let it resettle.

_Also, I have temporarily lowered lighting_- unplugged one of the 3 LED units. Just running 1 Beamswork 6500k 0.5 LED (100%) and 1 Ecoexotic (100% red, 50% white) for 6 hours a day.

Going to go strict on feeding the next couple of weeks, as too much detritus has been accumulating.

-

_This all does make me question whether just running the AC70 HOB is going to be adequate enough_. I started this aquarium with a specific idea of keeping it low maintenance and with simplistic parameters, so I'm hesitant to start changing too much right now.

I do have canister filters and sumps standing by to replace the HOB if I feel it reaches that point. I am going to give it a couple more weeks to evaluate. I have been feeding heavily lately, and missed a water change so I am hoping that's the sole reason for the BBA outbreak (along with the CO2 fluctuation from switching diffusion methods)

---

_I also added some new stock recently..._

30 - Red Cherry Shrimp - standard grade I guess lol
3 - Albino Bristlenose Plecos

---

To update on some plant species,

All _Crypt_ species are doing great except the _Striolata_. It's just kind of chillin. Not looking bad but not growing. _Crypt Sri Lanka, Hudoroi, and Mioya_ are looking great, just starting to send out some new leaves after being in the aquarium for a couple of weeks.

The _Rotala Bangladesh, Cabomba Purple, and Hygro Pinnafida_ have proven to do well in this aquarium. They are growing quickly and putting out nice tops.

The Limno Aromatica, Lobelia Cardinalis, Ludwigia Lacustris and Repens are not doing a whole lot. They look good but aren't growing too well. I'll let them sit in here for a couple of more weeks before I trade them out and try some other lower light requirement stem species.

The DHG carpet is starting to spread - alot of runners everywhere The older DHG was hit hard by the BBA but with all the new runners, I'm hopeful it will pull through..

----------------


----------



## williak (28 Dec 2017)

*Day 60*

Well Day 60 came and passed... bit late to post this update lol

(Currently at around Day 68 as of Dec 23)

-

Some minor equipment changes. Swapped out multiple smaller powerheads for a single larger powerhead (that turned out to be way way overpowered)

Post BBA flare up, I increased lighting back to full intensity at 6 hours a day. 

Still considering if I am going to take off the AC70, and add on a canister. I'd love to do some glass lily pipes for the hell of it.

-

I have since removed the DHG carpet. Sat for several weeks and didn't move - and it got hit hard by the algae outbreak. I am thinking microsword as the replacement. I need something low-medium light, and have always had successful carpets of microsword in the past. 

Although I have been eyeing my T5 fixture again, after considering adding a canister lol why not spice up the levels a bit. I am going to try hard to wait atleast to Day 90 or 120 before I switch it up and probably do a decent rearrangement of some species. 

And yes I finally fixed the wire situation from the canopy. Now I just need to paint the strip to match the wall >

---














-

These little guys have had PLENTY to snack on after the algae outbreak lol foraging on the driftwood for hours every day


----------



## Doubu (29 Dec 2017)

The type of algae I see in the last photo usually appears for me in the beginning stages of a tank set-up. I wouldn't worry too much about it (looks like staghorn rather than bba)... When a tank matures, a lot of issues do go away for me. I would say your filter still hasn't completely matured. Are all your RCS alive? If they aren't - it's also a good indicator that your filter isn't completely "ready" yet.


----------



## williak (30 Dec 2017)

Doubu said:


> The type of algae I see in the last photo usually appears for me in the beginning stages of a tank set-up. I wouldn't worry too much about it (looks like staghorn rather than bba)... When a tank matures, a lot of issues do go away for me. I would say your filter still hasn't completely matured. Are all your RCS alive? If they aren't - it's also a good indicator that your filter isn't completely "ready" yet.



Yes - the aquarium has cycled completely. All fish and shrimp doing well. 

Black diamond blasting sand had been noted to have high silicates and can sometimes cause diatom issues. I have had this type algae before during a new aquarium set up and luckily it does seem to fade away as the aquarium matures. 

I recently had a good surge of growth in the aquarium, and since then the algae has slowly faded....

Fingers crossed it continues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williak (6 Jan 2018)

*12-28-2017*

-

*Well as I have mentioned in a few prior posts, I have began to doubt the original goal of keeping filtration as simple as a HOB and powerheads.
*

I believe a recent surge of growth is most likely leading to the demise of the HOB goal. Plant mass is becoming too thick to be penetrated by the very mild flow from a HOB. Even running powerheads throughout the day, I am consistently finding large patches of detritus all within the plant beds (and I have substantially reduced feedings in the last month since the BBA). I have been doing weekly 75% waterchanges, and there is no way I could push it further- the aquarium water becoming notable hazy the last couple days prior to a waterchange.

This just shows me I am walking a thin line - things are going well now, but with some CO2 fluctuations or any significant parameter deviation, I am going down that slippery slope. I figure make the change over to a canister now, hopefully before things get out of hand and I am dealing with another algae outbreak.

-

I love sumps and would prefer to switch to a sump/overflow set up, but due to the aquarium's location in the house, and how low the stand was built to be... I can't really fit in a sump, and I don't want to add on another several hundred pounds right in the middle of my floor joists' spans. If I ever relocate the aquarium, I may try to squeeze in a 40B as a sump, or even a rigid rubbermaid.

So.. back to canisters I suppose. I went out to the garage and found some of my older Aquatop style canisters. But I couldn't find any of the hose attachment "quick disconnects".. and without that piece the filter is pretty useless. Therefore I had a perfectly good reason to go ahead and purchase a new canister 

Picking up an _*Eheim Pro4+ 350*_ today. I will likely do a large 75% waterchange, and swap out the HOB for the canister.

Now I really have to build some sort of a skin to cover my CO2 and canister... and match the stand/canopy. And I am debating whether I want to do glass or SS lilys to go with the new canister 

-

I will be posting some updated pics soon... Things have finally began to hit that critical mass point where its starting to develop shape on its own (geez, knock on wood). The crypts have tripled atleast in size since they were planted... All of the groups are getting very thick and crowded with plant mass. The _Contortion Val_ is about to need a serious trim, along with the _Crypt Spiralis_. They are both laying across the surface at this point. I added in some _Microsword_ as well - this time hoping to get a nice foreground going.

Def not the best pic below, but I wanted to document the growth (along with the haziness lol)





Thanks for reading 

-


----------



## williak (6 Jan 2018)

FINALLY CAUGHT UP  lol

--

*Day 80...*  [1-2-2018]

Well guys we're back on the gravy train.

I added the _Eheim Pro4+350_ and topped the canister with some fine filter floss. 

So total I was running from bottom to top... 

Basket 1 - Boatload of those bio-tube things (like bioballs)
Basket 2 - Green/white filter pad, purigen packs
Basket 3 - Fine filter floss - a nice thick pillow of it lol 
Basket 4 - Factory supplied really coarse sponge filter which isn't doing much (has something to do with the "bypass extender"' feature on this canister, which I don't use so I'm just ignoring it)

After running this and completing a 75% waterchange a few days ago, the water has remained very clear. So fingers crossed this success continues. It doesn't appear any of the plants developed any new algae, and the substrate is as clear of detritus as I've ever seen it. 

-

The _Red Cherry Skrimps_ are out grazing on every surface now, they've become very comfortable in the aquarium and - from what I have witnessed - none of the other fish are bothering them.

-

The stem game is not holding out too strong in this tank as the moment..

The _Cabomba Purple, Rotala Bangladesh, and Hygro Pinnafida_ are all booming. Hitting the surface every 2-3 days and constant topping. 

_Limno Aromatica, Ludwigia Lacustris, and Lobelia Cardinalis Small Form_ are all starting to perk a tiny bit, but these have shown massive swings in growth and health. One week looking tattered, then the next week sending out new growth and looking perky with nice tops. 

I have began to think maybe its time to increase to full dosing on the _Thrive+_. 

From now on, due to increased plant mass, I am going to up to the *full dosing twice a week. *

---

For the moment, I am standing and watching. Things seem to have rebalanced so I do not want to stir the pot needlessly. 

I am striving to be more tedious about my waterchange frequency, and also my fertilizer dosing regime (I've selected Tuesdays and Saturdays, regardless of when I fit in waterchanges). I am hoping extra attention to maintaining 7 days WC frequency + the increased filtration, I will be heading toward crystal clear water.

---

Here are some updated pictures from January 2, 2018

*Happy New Year everyone!!* 

-

All LEDs on.. The "high light" phase of my lighting period, lasting about 6 hours

















-

With only the sunrise/sunset phase of my lighting period - one ecoexotic LED strip with 50%W, 70%R and 20%G. This lasts about 1.5 hours before and after full blast.


----------



## williak (16 Jan 2018)

Day 95 and change is coming...


Today marks Day 95 since planting. Things have filled in nicely. The initial planting's goal was to get everything growing larger and see how particular species (specifically some of the crypts) grew in this aquarium.

Now I have found some growing too tall that were planted in the front... some more flat "pancake like" low lying growth crypts were planted too far back- so some rearrangement is in order.

Crypts which began as 3 leaves and about 3" across.... are now full on bushes. Runners everywhere. I have much more to work with this time around for a replanting.

-

The attempt I always make to start introducing various stems species, has again not worked quite as I wanted (surprise surprise). I am starting to get the coast to coast "wall" look which I don't want.. considering the front to back depth of this tank is really the reason I wanted this footprint so much.. and I'm doing trimmings all the time. This aquarium being 16" tall with about 4" substrate - I am already trimming way more than I like, as the stem groups are crowding the water surface within 3-4 days.

Therefore this coming weekend, I will be re-scaping the plant layout. I don't intend to move the spider wood around. I'm still content with the placement of that. I will likely leave a few plant species where they are, but 80% will be uprooted and moved around and some new added in. Sticking to the minimal trim-slow growth idea behind this aquarium build.

I placed an order from Buceplant again - their crypts have come in excellent shape for me. This will be my second order from them. Got some anubias nana, more microsword, stauro repens, crypt walkeri and more huduroi.

-

Likely the last picture I'll post of this rendition


----------



## alto (17 Jan 2018)

Great story so far  

I noticed the Nymphaea so just in case you've not seen this one

Aquascape of Nymphaea Lotus


----------



## williak (17 Jan 2018)

alto said:


> Great story so far
> 
> I noticed the Nymphaea so just in case you've not seen this one
> 
> Aquascape of Nymphaea Lotus



Wow damn!! That is beautiful. 

I’ve always done lotus plants near the back... but that changes the game - front and center. I’ll have to consider this for the next scape

Thanks for reading, and sharing. I need to watch more of those ada scaping videos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williak (2 Apr 2018)

Time for an update I suppose 

-

I re-scaped the aquarium around the beginning of February. Removing probably 40% of the plant mass and trying to free up some breathing room in the aquarium. I wasn't enjoying how densely I had initially planted, basically creating a "coast to coast wall" across the back half of the aquarium.

I tossed most all stem plants, a couple of crypt species, the tiger lotus...

-

I removed all of my LEDs and switched to a 4 bulb 48" T5 fixture. I initially ran 2 bulbs - 1 6500k and 1 Floramax for a few weeks and everything adjusted well. Seeing pearling and just increased plant health all over. Greener and brighter. The lingering nuisance algae seemed to reside even more.

The itch just got worse and worse, so I added in 2 more bulbs (total of 4) and swapped out my in-tank glass diffuser for a 30" tall x 2" Diameter Rex Griggs Reactor.

2 6500k and 2 Floramax were on for a week or two, and I started to see minor amounts of BBA and string algae popping up even more across the plants (this time even affecting new leaves).

Being too busy to stare at the aquarium for any length- within one week, things got pretty wicked. BBA all over. Black tufts, and long black and green strings of algae everywhere. It looked terrible. I was considering doing a full clean out and taking it as an opportunity to blow an excessive amount of money on all new plants and another rescape lol 

Knowing I have better spent priorities, I started to check off the list.

-

I had tested CO2 levels after setting up the Rex Griggs. I did again at this time - _Degassed to full saturation was 1.3 drop in pH_. Seeing massive pearling across the entire aquarium 6+ hours a day.

Knowing I have not been greatly over- or underdosing fertilizers, I didn't want to wait much longer to do fertilizer trial and error testing.

Given the recent major increase in lights, I concluded even with optimal CO2 and substantial fertilizer levels, I was just pushing too much PAR into the aquarium (considering all slower growing plants too), _so I reduced back down to 3 bulbs_. 2 6500k and 1 Floramax combination.

-

I decided to do a peroxide/excel treatment to "hit the reset button" after making the lighting change back down to 3 bulbs. In my experience, even after correcting the issue, crypts and ferns will hold onto that old algae for months before its entirely cleared up.

Dosed 240 mL of 3% H20 (followed 3mL per 1 gal dose) + wavemakers to full blast for 30 min
Performed 90% waterchange + Full dose of Excel.

Within a day, all the BBA and string algae was red and withering away. Things have perked up since then and we are looking on the up and up. There is still a tiny bit hanging around following the treatment. I will continue to spot dose with H202 and excel.

I'll post a true and recent FTS soon. Waiting to get a good shot at night time with no glare 

---

Post rescape around early February...






Following around 6 weeks of growth... (photo from mid March)


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2018)

Looking good, it's growing in well.


----------



## Angus (2 Apr 2018)

Looks lovely.


----------



## paul_j (2 Apr 2018)

Indeed. Both look good and are an inspiration, but I get your point. It's good to bee able to peek trough the aquascape.


----------



## williak (5 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking good, it's growing in well.


 
Thanks Tim!

-


Angus said:


> Looks lovely.


 
Thank you!!

-


paul_j said:


> Indeed. Both look good and are an inspiration, but I get your point. It's good to bee able to peek trough the aquascape.



Thank you very much. The top picture was after the initial rescape when there was a bit of swimming room between the two groups. You could see all the way to the back pane. I went on vacation for several weeks, thus the lower picture showing after 6 weeks of growth. It has all kind of blended in again lol there is still an almost 18" dip back in the middle portion though. Either way, just letting it run its course at this point.

-


----------



## Saffa (5 Apr 2018)

Very nice setup, I’m planning something of similar size 440 litre with eheim 1200xl and fx4 I’ll be keeping stalsbergi (Peru green terror ciclids) with a few lower demanding plants. Likely keeping the lights lower powered and adding co2. See what happens. I’ve been keeping cichlids for a few years and finally managed to source some of these that don’t destroy plants so I’m gonna give it a go. How much co2 are you getting through per month on your tank ?


----------



## williak (5 Apr 2018)

Saffa said:


> Very nice setup, I’m planning something of similar size 440 litre with eheim 1200xl and fx4 I’ll be keeping stalsbergi (Peru green terror ciclids) with a few lower demanding plants. Likely keeping the lights lower powered and adding co2. See what happens. I’ve been keeping cichlids for a few years and finally managed to source some of these that don’t destroy plants so I’m gonna give it a go. How much co2 are you getting through per month on your tank ?



Sounds pretty cool!

I go through a 10lb cylinder roughly every 6 weeks


----------



## Saffa (5 Apr 2018)

What’s that in kilos? I was estimating 2kg cylinder should last me “hopefully” 4 weeks


----------



## Saffa (5 Apr 2018)

This will be my first co2 attempt so bound to make some mistakes along the journey. Your tank gives me inspiration, I don’t think I’m going as heavy planted as yours. Mine will be more plants on rocks and wood and maybe some cryp patches around the ground


----------



## Saffa (5 Apr 2018)

Scrap that I’ve just done the conversion lb to kg. Looks like I’m gonna need 2x 2kg every 4 weeks.


----------



## williak (15 Apr 2018)

Saffa said:


> Scrap that I’ve just done the conversion lb to kg. Looks like I’m gonna need 2x 2kg every 4 weeks.



Never got any notification of your posts, sorry about that. Happy to see you figured it out


----------



## williak (15 Apr 2018)

Alright guys

Not alot of updating to do really. No changes to any parameters.. Everything is just cruising after all the commotion recently.

Finally got some decent FTS (aside the glare of the damn tripod leg on the glass  )

I guess this would be around *Day 70 since rescape*

-













-


----------



## Angus (15 Apr 2018)

Stunning tank @williak mate.


----------



## williak (15 Apr 2018)

Angus said:


> Stunning tank @williak mate.



Thank you!!


----------



## Petra R (15 Apr 2018)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Apr 2018)

It's a great looking traditional NatureScape.


----------



## Swampy (15 Apr 2018)

Great looking aquarium.


----------



## MJF90 (16 Apr 2018)

that looks amazing!


----------



## williak (16 Apr 2018)

Petra R said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!





Tim Harrison said:


> It's a great looking traditional NatureScape.





Martinspuddle said:


> Great looking aquarium.





MJF90 said:


> that looks amazing!



Thank you very much everyone 

-


----------

